# My car of the day, 2017 Audi S3 Saloon



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're looking for versatility in a hot hatch ( well in this case the saloon) then the new Audi S3 should win hands down. So we have Audi's updated junor performance car tweaked to deliver 10 BHP more so now you get 306 BHP from before. All this to compete with the likes of the Focus RS and Civic Type R. I think this S3 saloon is a looker and it looks nicely proportioned. Audi engineers have also played around with the all-wheel drive system which allows 100% of the power to go to the rear wheels in certain situations. What can't be faulted and it's leaps and bounds ahead of the Focus RS and Civic Type R is in the interior department which now has the excellent 12.3 inch virtual ****pit and it helps elevate Audi's premium finish.

So would you:

avoid it?
short list it?
consider it?
or buy it?


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

I really like it, very nice, smart car!! definitely best in its class for speed and build quality but if I had the money I would probably buy the focus RS


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think the S3 saloon is a good looking car. Yellow does it no favours though. 

If you're in the market for an Audi saloon I don't think a Civic Type R or Focus RS hatch are genuine alternatives. A saloon always seems a bit more mature.

I haven't seen many S3 saloons at all. There is plenty of hatchbacks.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Probably my favourite car in the current Audi range - the A3 saloon is a very nicely proportioned car and very subtle - hence I'm in agreement with Kerr that it will propbably not appeal to those who like the Type R etc


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

'Probably' my next Audi when I've finished with my S4 :thumb:
But not in banana yellow tho' :lol:

A yes from me SB


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd love it but a bit out my price range


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I do think the S3 saloon is a stunner - much better than the hacth. Hope they do a cabrio version too. A big yes from me SB but not that minging yellow!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Like the S3 saloon but think I would have to get the RS version !


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SBM said:


> Hope they do a cabrio version too. A big yes from me SB but not that minging yellow!


Audi do do a S3 cabrio :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

ooooo thats lovely! Thanks Bristlehound!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

love the s3 saloon friend has one and loves it (though he says boot space is very poor?), don't see that many either. love the virtual ****pit too soon will be common across many cars. as said against an focus and typre R? believe the s3 sits nicely in a category of very few just the cost which hinders it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm not a fan, I'd much rather have an A8.


Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually would seriously consider one for my next car. 
I think it looks much better proportioned than the Mercedes CLA, would love to see BMW come out with a 2 series saloon to rival.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

too expensive to buy
too expensive to run
Audi reliability & quality
too small
nice yellow though 

that'll be a no from me then


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Love the car.
Worry about base spec and cost of options on Audis, even the "premium" models.

S5 doesn't come with that dash as standard so would be surprised if this does.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Massive yes from me, but for the love of God not in that colour (or that ridiculous orange they're now doing!).

In terms of looks, I think it's only behind the S4 in the Audi range.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's a yes from me. My mum was given an A3 saloon as a courtesy car and I really loved how it looked. So a sporty one one definitely have won me over.



Kerr said:


> I think the S3 saloon is a good looking car. Yellow does it no favours though.


Couldn't agree more, it just doesn't look that great in a lairy colour. A nice gunmetal grey would set that off nicely though.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Do like the A/S3 saloon, and the facelift really has improved it all around.

But as others have pointed out, its not a cheap car...! With decent options it gets very expensive, and discounts are hard to come by.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Never seen a car with so little character as this. Way too dull styling wise for me.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the yellow!! Cars are such boring colours these days, why not have something more interesting?? I do like the S3 saloon, it's my favourite in Audi's range and I'm not a VAG fan


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Never seen a car with so little character as this. Way too dull styling wise for me.


Really? :lol:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I love a yellow car (having owned 2) but some cars just can't pull off yellow - and that S3 is one of them.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Would consider one of these for my next car, but not in yellow!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

For some reason I always like the S3 saloons , sadly never likely to buy a new one .

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Alex_225 said:


> Really? :lol:


This isn't exactly a fast hot hatch/saloon though. For something performance based it really is so boring.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Never seen a car with so little character as this. Way too dull styling wise for me.


One man's boring is another man's understated I guess

I agree it's not shouty but I kinda like it, very stealthy if you pick it in an normal colour

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I would bite your hand off if you were offering me the keys...

...however. I've already been looking in to the A3 S-Line Saloon, and unfortunately it is too long for the driveway (carport with panel gates)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I recently saw a red a3 saloon and it was a stunning wee car. I'd happily buy one. Just definitely not yellow...

Yes from me SB. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lovely looking thing, I wouldn't say no if someone gave me a yellow one either, think it looks alright in it.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

They look great in sepang blue without that chrome window trim really Audi in this day and age.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

bigmac3161 said:


> They look great in sepang blue without that chrome window trim really Audi in this day and age.


I agree...a great combination


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

bigmac3161 said:


> They look great in sepang blue without that chrome window trim really Audi in this day and age.


Agreed


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

:thumb:it's a yes from me S.B.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

For me it's a fantastic shape, I love the look and the yellow!
It's a yes from me.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice car but you cannot really compare to the RS Focus as they are totally different cars aimed at a different market. Plus I'm sure the RS Focus will be several thousand cheaper wont it?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'm biased as I have one and had it now for 2 years with no problems. As for the Focus RS and Civic, the build quality of those wont touch the Audi. They might look good on the outside but inside is a different story.

I was actually in Glasgow Audi on Sunday discussing the RS3 saloon as this looks super promising......and it will be just under 400bhp, and that is the same engine in the sportback. Here's to saving the pennies


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hell yeah.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewMcC (Feb 27, 2017)

I got a facelift S3 in August (3 door hatch) after playing with the idea of a Focus RS or BMW M240i and all I can say is that the S3 far surpasses my hopes! 

It really is a pocket rocket that "can" get 35+ mpg but I see closer to 22 as I have an itchy right foot 

The focus felt like sitting in a portaloo compared to the Audi quality wise and the BMW although a bit funner in the corners couldnt come close to the Audi with the finance department 










But if i was you and could wait for it id go for the new rs3 saloon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

LewMcC said:


> I got a facelift S3 in August (3 door hatch) after playing with the idea of a Focus RS or BMW M240i and all I can say is that the S3 far surpasses my hopes!
> 
> It really is a pocket rocket that "can" get 35+ mpg but I see closer to 22 as I have an itchy right foot
> 
> ...


Sexual mate :thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

saw pics last year of the saloon and said yes then and it's still yes


----------



## DCC2017 (Oct 11, 2016)

I had mine the day that the Facelift model was released and I absolutely LOVE it! Easily the best car I have owned! Needing a 5 door due to a family, it was the perfect choice!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice S3:thumb: keep looking at these and finding it hard to resist. We dont need a diesel to cover motorway miles anymore and fancy something sporty but not too harsh and this will be a nice size and it wont get the missus in trouble. Manual though as I dont want any of that false farty popping nonsense.
They look understated which is great but the S3 is obvious and attractive to scrotes so the missus may find herself walking home one day (or worse)which is putting me off as she will be the main driver, I stick with a 1.0 208 for economy reasons


----------

